

Yes, you can now sue a 4-year-old for negligent bike riding - grellas
http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2010/10/29/4-year-old-not-too-young-to-get-sued-manhattan-judge-rules/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
There's never such a thing as a coincidence, everything that happens is
ordained and brought about by mystic forces.

There's never such a thing as an accident, someone always needs to be at fault
and punished.

Some people tut, sigh, and shake their heads, but it seems inevitable that
people will try to assign blame and receive reparations for what in earlier
times would have been called accidents. Insurance companies get away with
clauses about "Force Majeure," but they have money to make sure the law-makers
listen to them.

